# 65 GTO Seatbelt Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Did 65’s come with front and rear seat belts? If so, what did they look like? Anyone have a set of black ones to sell?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

Yes, the rear seat belts were optional. Because they were optional you’ll also need to locate the mounting hardware and drill holes in the floor pan to mount them. There are dimples under the rear seat for guides.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I only see Front for '65. Code 624 and a belt delete option, code 414
I think that was if one was to order one of the Protection Group options and didn't want belts.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Rear seat belts were not available on the 65 as a factory installed option. They were available as a dealer installed option in various colors. The seatbelts shown in the previous posts are custom retractable seatbelts available as a front pair only (an upgraded option from the standard seatbelt).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SLSTEVE said:


> Did 65’s come with front and rear seat belts? If so, what did they look like? Anyone have a set of black ones to sell?


Little more info from past posts found in the "Search Community" box above.









Rear seat belts for 65 GTO


The 65 GTO I recently purchased does not have rear seat belts in it. In fact I do not see any bolt holes in the areas where they would be attached to the floor. The car does have the Factory Front Seat Belts. Would rear seat belts have been an option in 65? I know that seat belts were still kind...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Little more info from past posts found in the "Search Community" box above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine came with front seat belts only. I want a pair of black belts like they came from the factory, with the Fisher Body “Coach” emblem on them. Anyone have a pair to sell?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed are a few photos of the box that the NOS Rear Seat Belt came in that I purchased many years ago. It came with the mounting hardware. The part number is 984502.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Enclosed are a few photos of the box that the NOS Rear Seat Belt came in that I purchased many years ago. It came with the mounting hardware. The part number is 984502.
> View attachment 148226
> View attachment 148227
> View attachment 148228


Hi Bob,
I remembered after this post that I had a whole box full of seatbelts that I bought years ago. As luck would have it, I had NO seatbelts for a 65. I had a couple of 67’s with the Coach logo, but nothing else. I DID find a box of rear seat shoulder harness mounting brackets, NOS, in the box! Believe they were used on convertibles with the ultra rare shoulder harness option in 69-72 Chevelle and other GM A Body cars. Did Pontiac use these as well? If so, I have a box for sale. GM Part Number 994000 and Group Number 14.875, called Buckle Retainer Unit, Seat Belt Shoulder Harness. I will sell for $50 plus shipping.


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is the instruction sheet for the 65 rear seatbelt option someone shared with me several years ago. Also including a picture of my car before I drilled showing the oval and round floor stamping where the drill dimples are located. This is where you want to drill. Use the drawing for which dimples to use for two passengers. The other two holes not pointed out are for a 3rd passenger if desired. Also of interest you'll find several of these drill dimples on your firewall that would show the assembly line workers where to drill for various options to be installed like air conditioning as and example. Obtaining a good set can be costly but aftermarkets are available at OPG and I think Ames. I'm not sure of the quality though. There is also a company that will restore an original set to factory like new condition with correct webbing and date coded tags if your doing a concourse restoration. Look up Ssnake Oyl Productions if your going that route. Keep us posted on your progress. Edited and posted new pictures after reviewing the instruction sheet and my after drilling pictures. I can now confirm this information is correct. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

@devildawg this is great! I ordered new Deluxe rear seat belts from The Parts Place and they just arrived (delays from manufacturer because they couldn’t get new webbing material). I’m going to pick up the rest of my hardware from my favorite car parts store (Home Depot, except for the specific hold down bolts) and I’ll use your pix to get going.

FYI, you can order the Deluxe rear belts with the red logos, to match front Deluxe retractable belts.

Thanks!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

devildawg said:


> Here is the instruction sheet for the 65 rear seatbelt option someone shared with me several years ago. Also including a picture of my car before I drilled showing the oval and round floor stamping where the drill dimples are located. This is where you want to drill. Use the drawing for which dimples to use for two passengers. Also of interest you'll find several of these drill dimples on your firewall that would show the assembly line workers where to drill for various options to be installed like air conditioning as and example. Obtaining a good set can be costly but aftermarkets are available at OPG and I think Ames. I'm not sure of the quality though. There is also a company that will restore an original set to factory like new condition with correct webbing and date coded tags if your doing a concourse restoration. Look up Ssnake Oyl Productions if your going that route. Keep us posted on your progress.


Did you remove your reat seat area pix? I was going to save them for reference, was I imagining two photos of your rear seat area in this post? Thanks!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Another question: what diameter are those washers? hard to tell and no diagram has dimensions, looks to be about 2.5" across or maybe 3"? Thanks!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

W


tallrandyb said:


> Another question: what diameter are those washers? hard to tell and no diagram has dimensions, looks to be about 2.5" across or maybe 3"? Thanks!
> 
> They are 2.5” in diameter.


----------

